# Quelle différence entre Ibook et Macbook??



## pochkorn (30 Juillet 2008)

J'aimerais acheter un ordinateur portable et j'ai le choix entre un Ibook G4 et un Macbook, mais je n'y connait pas grand chose. J'aimerais donc de l'aide pour savoir quoi choisir et ce qui serait le  mieux pour moi étant donné que je n'ai pas un gros budget. Merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Préfère le macbook car l'ibook contient une ancienne génération de processeurs qui ne sera plus gérée par le futur système d'exploitation.
Tu peux installer windows sur le macbook, pas sur l'ibook.


----------



## vleroy (30 Juillet 2008)

pochkorn a dit:


> J'aimerais acheter un ordinateur portable et j'ai le choix entre un Ibook G4 et un Macbook, mais je n'y connait pas grand chose. J'aimerais donc de l'aide pour savoir quoi choisir et ce qui serait le  mieux pour moi étant donné que je n'ai pas un gros budget. Merci



ibook processeur G4, ancienne génération donc mais qui a fait ses preuves

Macbook, processeur Intel, donc bootcamp etc... matériel aujourd'hui bie éprouvé, plus hcer bien évidemment, et machine à gros succès


----------



## kisco (30 Juillet 2008)

clairement l'iBook est maintenant dépassé, prend le macbook 

mais as-tu plus d'information sur ces modèles ? vitesse processeur, disque dur, système installé, prix de vente, etc ?


----------



## pochkorn (30 Juillet 2008)

kisco a dit:


> clairement l'iBook est maintenant dépassé, prend le macbook
> 
> mais as-tu plus d'information sur ces modèles ? vitesse processeur, disque dur, système installé, prix de vente, etc ?



comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai pas beaucoup de renseignements a ce sujet, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je me suis inscrite sur ce forum.
Une des choses que je sais est que le macbook est plus cher que l'ibook ce qui est génant pour moi:mouais:


----------



## vleroy (31 Juillet 2008)

pochkorn a dit:


> comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai pas beaucoup de renseignements a ce sujet, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je me suis inscrite sur ce forum.
> Une des choses que je sais est que le macbook est plus cher que l'ibook ce qui est génant pour moi:mouais:



la super5 est moins chère que la clio


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

pochkorn a dit:


> comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai pas beaucoup de renseignements a ce sujet, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je me suis inscrite sur ce forum.
> Une des choses que je sais est que le macbook est plus cher que l'ibook ce qui est génant pour moi:mouais:


Il est plus cher, oui et non.
A l'achat, il est sûr qu'une occasion sera toujours moins cher. Mais les incovégnents sont nombreux:
- Aucune garantie.
- Versions des logiciels anciennes (il y a t-il Mac OS X Leopard et iLife '08, j'en doute).
- Durée de vie raccourcis (une voiture ancienne a beaucoup plus de chance de tomber en panne, idem avec les ordinateurs).
Que préfères-tu: dépenser un peu plus pour avoir un appareil qui te suivra et sera au top de la technologie ou une antiquité qui devra être changer si tu souhaites utiliser des applications récentes. Je pense qu'il n'y a pas photo.


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Juillet 2008)

Le "i" et le "mac" sinon le "book" est commun 



--> Ok je sors


----------



## boddy (31 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> la super5 est moins chère que la clio



Yes, mais les 2 CV sont des voitures de collection, un peu comme l'iBook


----------



## divoli (31 Juillet 2008)

pochkorn a dit:


> comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai pas beaucoup de renseignements a ce sujet, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je me suis inscrite sur ce forum.
> Une des choses que je sais est que le macbook est plus cher que l'ibook ce qui est génant pour moi:mouais:



Prends le MacBook, il aura normalement une durée de vie plus longue (l'architecture processeur de l'iBook est totalement dépassée, pas étonnant qu'il soit moins cher)... 



boddy a dit:


> Yes, mais les 2 CV sont des voitures de collection, un peu comme l'iBook



Qu'est-ce que t'y connais, en 2 CV, toi ? Tu passes ton temps à voltiger de liane en liane en braillant à choper un mal de crâne, et en plus avec une banane dans la main...


----------



## vleroy (31 Juillet 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Yes, mais les 2 CV sont des voitures de collection, un peu comme l'iBook



non 
une deux pattes ne nécessite qu'une seule clé pour réparation (sauras-tu trouver laquelle?)
un ibook, ce sont des dizaines de visses, longueur et dimaètres exotiques en tout genre, à t'en filer mal au crâne

T'en aurais démonter un dans une 2CV, tu comprendrais


----------



## boddy (31 Juillet 2008)

Qu'est-ce que t'y connais, en 2 CV, toi ? Tu passes ton temps à voltiger de liane en liane en braillant à choper un mal de crâne, et en plus avec une banane dans la main... 
[/quote]

Tu fais erreur.
Je suis pas un singe ordinaire, moi.
Je suis un orang outan. Je passe mes journées à dormir sur le sol bien à l'ombre et à grignoter des feuilles (parce que je suis bien trop gros pour voltiger) 
Mais, je suis super beau. Hein 




vleroy a dit:


> non
> une deux pattes ne nécessite qu'une seule clé pour réparation (sauras-tu trouver laquelle?)
> un ibook, ce sont des dizaines de visses, longueur et dimaètres exotiques en tout genre, à t'en filer mal au crâne
> 
> T'en aurais démonter un dans une 2CV, tu comprendrais



Démonter quelque chose, qui ? Moi ?
Voir plus haut : toute activité, me fatigue 




Ceci dit, si vous avez des bananes, ça va être midi : je prends :rateau:


----------



## divoli (31 Juillet 2008)

Bah tu sais bien que ça te fait grossir.

Mais je dois avoir un fond de cacahuètes. Ouvre la bouche...


----------



## vleroy (31 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah tu sais bien que ça te fait grossir.
> 
> Mais je dois avoir *un fond de cacahuètes*. Ouvre la bouche...



Te gourre pas avec les pilules bleues du pharmacien, sinon


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Te gourre pas avec les pilules bleues du pharmacien, sinon


 

Sinon quoi ? Les bleues sont très bien


----------

